# Make Your Own Sublimated Labels



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I've learned a ton of stuff in this forum so it's time for me to give back! I was able to make my own sublimated labels to attach to my shirts.

I was looking for 100% polyester material so I could sublimate the label and I came across what is called "Twill Tape". It comes in different sizes; 1/4", 1/2" high, etc. by 3 or 4 yards long. 

I designed the label in Corel and sublimated right on the twill tape. Because the tape will unravel, I purchased a product called "Fray Check". You just dab this on the cut ends and it stops the material from unraveling. I actually printed a strip of 4up labels and applied the Fray Check in between each label and then cut the labels to size after the Fray Check dried.

I don't sew the labels in shirts, although you can, I applied mine to the inside front hem area. I used a "Liquid Stitch" permanent clear drying fabric adhesive. I was concerned that the combination of adhesive on the hem might make that area of the shirt "stiff" but it didn't and you really can't feel it.

This is a very easy and cost effective way to make custom/personalized labels. From one package of Twill Tape I can produce approx. 50 labels. You can buy these products from any fabric/sewing store (I got mine from Walmart). I purchased the tape for $1.64 and Fray Check for $1.08. I had the adhesive on hand but I'm sure I didn't pay more than $3.00 for it when I bought it.

I attached a scan of the label so you can see just how much info you can get on a little 2" x 1/2" label!

I hope this is helpful to you. I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Lynn, thanks for sharing your find! That's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hi Lynn, thanks for sharing your find! That's a pretty neat idea.


Your welcome! I was thrilled when this actually worked and it's so affordable!

Love your forum!


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

This is one cool idea!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ytriguy (Apr 15, 2010)

HI....I don't make my own t-shirts, but do need some labels in a bit of a hurry. What is Corel? I'm assuming that is some kind of program.

And what is the actual process of sublimating and label you created onto the material? I'm pretty new to computers so I'm afraid I need simple step by step answers. Thanks for your informative post.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Lynn. I'm going to make some full color labels this way.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

ytriguy said:


> HI....I don't make my own t-shirts, but do need some labels in a bit of a hurry. What is Corel? I'm assuming that is some kind of program.
> 
> And what is the actual process of sublimating and label you created onto the material? I'm pretty new to computers so I'm afraid I need simple step by step answers. Thanks for your informative post.


Corel is a graphic drawing program used to design text and vector art images. Sublimation is a printing process that uses special, very expensive inks and a heat press and that is how I created the labels.

If you don't sublimate, than I'm afraid this process will not work for you.


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

Teeser said:


> Thanks Lynn. I'm going to make some full color labels this way.


Your welcome! Hope they turn out fabulous!


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi -
I don't know what is happening with my label printing this time around - I have printed onto poly satin ribbon before and all went fabulously. Now I am getting ghosting 9 times out of 10 - like a fool, I didn't write down the temp/pressure settings when I first printed the ribbon last year .. 
Any suggestions on what I might be doing wrong?? (and yes, I have taped down the transfer & the ribbon; I've tried ProSpraying the transfer to the ribbon .. and still, GHOSTING!)
Any assistance would be highly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I do ribbons once in awhile. Try not to open the press too fast. This causes a vacuum effect which then
lifts the paper slightly thus creating the ghost image. I use very light pressure, then when finished, unhinge the press lockdown & very slowly lift the platen up.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Yuh, I open the press with a two-step method .. you know, release, then lift and swing open - however, I was using medium pressure .. I'll give light pressure a try - Thanks for the quick reply/advice!
Reka


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

PS And what temp & time do you use?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Lyn, this sounds great!


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

R2DS said:


> PS And what temp & time do you use?


For ribbons, I did them at 400 deg. - 40 seconds.
I use artanium ink.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Am still being stymied by this ribbon - lightened the pressure significantly, even more careful opening press, and still ghosting .. it always seems to be ghosting to the left .. so I though maybe shrinkage is causing it rather than the vacuum issue at opening. So then I pre-pressed longer to allow it to shrink before pressing ... same deal - ghosting still .. am getting really frustrated wtih this little job!
(I used the same settings as you mentioned - and same ink)


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

LeT said:


> Because the tape will unravel, I purchased a product called "Fray Check". You just dab this on the cut ends and it stops the material from unraveling. I actually printed a strip of 4up labels and applied the Fray Check in between each label and then cut the labels to size after the Fray Check dried.


Ever think about buying one of those cheap plastic bag vacuum sealers? It will cut and seal your tape at the same time and it's very fast


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Reka, the only other thing I can suggest is to put a sheet of paper over the ribbons while pressing.
This may put some weight on the transfer & keep it from moving on you.

Lar


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm putting a sheet of paper and the teflon sheet (to prevent the paper from being suctioned up when press is opened) .. and yet .... the ghosts are still haunting me .. I don't get it! Maybe I'll cut the labels to size instead of printing continuous ribbon w/ several images ... but that can't be the reason .. I've printed yards of ribbon and no ghosting .. can't figure this out, but gotta get these labels done for customer. Never fails... a job that should be a slam-dunk, 5 minutes of work total ends up being a nightmare!
Thanks again for you input.


----------



## Ocean Man (Jan 21, 2013)

LeT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've learned a ton of stuff in this forum so it's time for me to give back! I was able to make my own sublimated labels to attach to my shirts.
> 
> ...


Hi, I thought twill had shrinkage issues after a few washes?, is this just cotton I'm thinking of?


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow - now there's a blast from the past! Is that an old post or what??

Thank you very much for taking the time to find some info and replying to me ... but, since then, I've become the Queen of Dye Sub labels- we are 500 orders down stream from that plea for assistance.

The trick is to pre-press the twill, satin or grosgrain ribbon/fabric for the full pressing time. The ghosting was caused by the slight fabric shrinkage that occurs when the fabric is pressed, and also from the moisture in the fabric. If you stick to pre-pressing for the full minute or 70 seconds of press time, all will be well!


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

Ocean Man said:


> Hi, I thought twill had shrinkage issues after a few washes?, is this just cotton I'm thinking of?


I don't know about the satin ribbon but I had no shirkage issues with the twill tape.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

I am really happy I came across this thread, I just bought a sublimation printer and am looking forward to printing my own labels on twill tape!

Quick question tho, at what degrees and for how long should I press the twill tape after I pre- press for 60-70 seconds?

Any reply would be appreciated! 

-Z


----------



## cccreations201 (Aug 9, 2012)

very cool idea


----------

